
Show HN: Make your own UI starter kit for Bootstrap - iatek
https://themestr.app/builder
======
ladybro
Nice. I haven't seen something like this before - I wish I had it when I used
Bootstrap in the past. Congrats on getting it out the door.

------
ben85ts
Simple and thought out, this is definitely a useful tool!

------
axelut
Looks really nice, I really love the way you start with colors -> fonts ->
styles -> icons. I've never seen this way of creating a UI Kit before.
Congrats!

~~~
iatek
Thanks so much for taking a look Alex.

